# Fehlgeschlagene Paket-Abhängigkeiten



## Marvin Flock (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo 

Ich wende mich in größter Verzeifelung an euch, 

Ich bin einer der größten Linux Anfänger die es überhaupt gibt 
Ich besitzte Mandrake 9.0 
Nun zu meinem Problem:

Da ich ein wenig faul bin und mir nicht die Befehle für die Konsole raussuchen will habe ich versucht rpms über KDE zu entpacken. Das geht auch ganz einfach mit kpackage. 
Wenn es da nicht einen Teufelskreis der Paket-Abhängigkeiten gäbe...
Um ein Paket zu installieren, muss ich 10 weitere Pakete runterladen. 
Hab ich natürlich auch gemacht...und bin bis zum Anfang der Abhängigkeiten gekommen:

glibc-2.2.5-28mdk.x86_64.rpm  heisst die rpm.
Beim entpacken kommt dann folgender Fehler:

Fehler: Fehlgeschlagene Paket-Abhängigkeiten:
             glibc-2.2.5-16mdk wird von glibc-devel-2.2.5-16mdk gebraucht


Erstmal stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich die glibc überhaupt ersetzten darf?
Die zweite Frage wäre dann, was der Unterschied zwischen "28mdk" und "16mdk"
sind? 
Und meine letzte Frage: Ist das in Ordnung, dass ich x86_64 genommen habe?

Danke für eine Antwort!


----------

